
What Apple Needs to Introduce at WWDC - speednoise
http://carpeaqua.com/2013/05/16/everything-apple-needs-to-introduce-at-wwdc-to-appease-the-internet
======
DiabloD3
It'd be nice if they'd fix multi-monitor in OSX. It is a pain to work with if
you multitask frequently, and its also worse if you frequently use full screen
apps (basically disables all other screens).

Seriously, if they announce that they fixed multi-monitor in 10.9 and thats
the sole only feature in it over 10.8, I will buy it.

~~~
bencpeters
I wish i could up vote this more than once...

Seriously, does no one on the OS X dev team use multiple monitors!?

~~~
hboon
Let me up the ante: does no one on the OS X dev team use Xcode? :)

------
aroman
#25: "The ability to Find My Friends without having to open up an app covered
in leather. This will allow vegetarians to finally use the product."

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
Golden.

------
checker659
I think "cure baldness and cancer" would also fit right in there somewhere.

------
brianwillis
While we're at it, how about being able to AirDrop files between Macs and iOS
devices? I'd love to be able to send a video to my iPad without dealing with
iTunes.

I also want world peace, m&ms for breakfast, and a pony.

------
wyager
#4 is hard thanks to the relatively strong crypto iMessage seems to use.
Hopefully Apple can work out the kinks, though.

#20 is hard because of how instrumental the lockscreen is to certain core
functionality, including full-filesystem encryption. Apple would have to
define a funky lockscreen API, and it would be really difficult to ensure that
any given custom lockscreen didn't seriously impair device security (e.g. by
returning a low-entropy key).

#36 sounds unappealing to me. I don't want more social networking fads
cluttering up my mobile OS.

#46 kind of misses the point of Air Drop. We have dozens of easy-to-use and
robust remote filesharing solutions. Air Drop only simplifies the act of
creating a WLAN.

There are some good points here, but a lot of this kind of just seems like a
Christmas list for the Apple Santa.

------
SmileyKeith
This is a great list of things that it would be very difficult for Apple to
actually deliver.

------
protomyth
All I really wanted was for Preview to be able to open epub & iBook purchases.

------
pm
I'd settle for 13 - "The ability to finally, once and for all delete old app
IDs from the portal." That fact I can't shits me no end.

~~~
SingAlong
I visited my developer account this morning and I was able to delete app IDs.
You need to select the app ID, then click on "settings" and then you will find
the "delete" button below the form.

~~~
pm
Don't play with me! Really?! Thank you for letting me know!

------
Jemm
_8\. A separate documentation viewer from Xcode itself so that command-tabbing
between code and documents is possible and I can remove that weird purple icon
DashCode uses from my Dock._

I use Command-` to toggle between code and documentation in the Organizer

Alternatively, I drag the organizer window to another desktop and use finger
swipe gestures to quickly switch.

------
droopyEyelids
Anyone know what "The ability to update apps in the background without weird
geofencing hacks to accomplish it." refers to?

~~~
diroussel
I think he means "The ability for apps to pull down remote state from the
internet in the background without weird geofencing hacks to accomplish it."

------
timc3
They don't "need" to do anything on that list. That is a wish list of
features.

They "need" to sell things.

------
bencpeters
What about my Retina macbook air!?

(oh, and a pony)

------
aashaykumar92
No doubt this is a wonderful list...as sad as it is to say, though, it would
take far more than this list to 'appease the internet'. I'm not trying to be
nit-picky on just one phrase but since it is your thesis to an extent, you
must realize that even such a long and accurate list will not succeed in
'Appeasing the internet'. In fact, nothing should ever appease the internet.
The 'beauty' of the internet is that there is and always will be a desire for
more.

I once heard a neat metaphor and I think it applies quite well here (I've
adjusted it a bit for this context): Imagine the x-axis to be representative
of appeasing the internet. Now you must understand that every service/company
has a graph that is asymptotic to the x-axis. So services like Apple and
Google are pretty close but they will never truly be able to appease the
entire internet.

I guess I was nit-picky but some food for thought nonetheless.

------
mlex
I just want the iOS simulator to not leave zombie processes behind every time
I run it.

------
bitmover
I'd also add make Siri better, I feel like it was barely touched in iOS 6.

------
coldtea
Err, lots of people would also like to see:

iWork apps for 2013,

iLife apps for 2013,

Logic Pro X,

Aperture 4,

Final Cut Pro 10.5

~~~
jinushaun
Would those be considered WWDC appropriate products?

~~~
coldtea
There's nothing to say what's a WWDC appropriate product or not.

The WWDC is not just the developers conference. It's also the Keynote, which
is a "state of the union" thing, meant for the general public, not some
developer session.

So, at least updates to iLife and iWork would be fine to be shown there (and
they had been announced in the past).

Not to mention there's not a set "appropriate time" to present a new Logic,
Aperture and the rest, since Apple eschews NAB, Musikmesse and similar trade
shows. If they get to show a new Mac Pro (as Cook promised last year), updates
to the Pro apps could also be announced in brief.

